# Deep Dish Stuffed Pizza



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

View attachment 63700

View attachment 63701
View attachment 63702


This is how i like my pizza. you can add almost anything you like,just saute or brown and get it all dry as possible.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Now _that's_ a pizza... Looks amazing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

That looks awesome man!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh man, lovely! :dr


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm originally from Chicago. Giordanos or Lou Malnati's are the best. I usually pick up a couple of Lou's frozen when I go back to Chicago. You just pop them in the oven for a little while and they taste as good as they do at the restaurant. I believe they both ship!

Giordanos Famous Chicago Style Pizza

Lou Malnati's Pizzeria - Chicago-Style Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I'm originally from Chicago. Giordanos or Lou Malnati's are the best. I usually pick up a couple of Lou's frozen when I go back to Chicago. You just pop them in the oven for a little while and they taste as good as they do at the restaurant. I believe they both ship!
> 
> Giordanos Famous Chicago Style Pizza
> 
> Lou Malnati's Pizzeria - Chicago-Style Deep Dish Pizza


Wow,i checked out their prices. Lou want's around 110 bucks for 2 pizza that feed 4 people.. Why i am sure they are great,i would rather make my own.Probably could make 6 for that money. But if i ever go to Chicago...


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I just ate a huge take out greek dinner... but now I am hungry..thanks Tony lol


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Your pizza really looks delicious! I'm actually surprised to see someone from NJ with deep dish pizza. I work with a lot of people from NY/NJ area who would not touch it. Anyway, your post definitely made me nostalgic for when I used to live in Chicago...



Rays98GoVols said:


> I'm originally from Chicago. Giordanos or Lou Malnati's are the best. I usually pick up a couple of Lou's frozen when I go back to Chicago. You just pop them in the oven for a little while and they taste as good as they do at the restaurant. I believe they both ship!
> 
> Giordanos Famous Chicago Style Pizza
> 
> Lou Malnati's Pizzeria - Chicago-Style Deep Dish Pizza


Ahh, the great debate! My favorite was always Giordanos. Not sure what it was about their pizza, but I just liked the taste better. And to top things off, after my friend and I both got severe food poisoning (literally we could not even hold down water) from eating at Lou Malnati's, I swore off that place forever.


----------



## arebar9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Haven't experience Lou Malnati's, but I have been to Giordanos at least 6 times in the 4 months I've lived in Chicago! The pizza is really good and filling, but I hate the wait!


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

arebar9 said:


> Haven't experience Lou Malnati's, but I have been to Giordanos at least 6 times in the 4 months I've lived in Chicago! The pizza is really good and filling, but I hate the wait!


Not sure if they still offer this, but I used to call ahead if I knew I was going there in advance. That way they can start making it before you get there, and you can avoid the long baking time.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Null said:


> Your pizza really looks delicious! I'm actually surprised to see someone from NJ with deep dish pizza. I work with a lot of people from NY/NJ area who would not touch it. Anyway, your post definitely made me nostalgic for when I used to live in Chicago...
> 
> Ahh, the great debate! My favorite was always Giordanos. Not sure what it was about their pizza, but I just liked the taste better. And to top things off, after my friend and I both got severe food poisoning (literally we could not even hold down water) from eating at Lou Malnati's, I swore off that place forever.


I always liked Giordanos better too! As far as price goes, the pizzes (when I pick them up) are $10-$12 each. So the rest of the $110 someone quoted has to be the Dry Ice charge, cardboard box charge, someone boxing them up charge, and most expensive, FedEx charge........it probably works out to $20 pizza, $10 dry ice,box, boxing, and $80 FedEx.
Me and my wife are good eaters (not pigs, or light eaters) and you can easily feed three people on One Pizza....

This question is for "NULL" : What did you think when you went out East and they cut the Thin Crust Pizza the "Wrong Way"????oke:
Remeber in Chicago we cut the pizza into squares, not super long triangle slices.............. I


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Paying $110 for two pizzas is crazy! lol

Paying $110 to make two deep dish pizzas is also crazy!  They are actually very cheap to make, and you're looking at about $3 at most for a deep dish pizza if you make it from scratch


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely SHOCKED that a guy in Jersey is a deep dish "pizza" guy. While I haven't had anything Chicago-style, I am content with a slice that requires a fold, and no utensils (looking at you Donald Trump!).

PS. Pics didn't work for me. Not sure why.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I spent 4 days in Chicago once. Gained 7 lbs eating at Giordanos in that time. If I ever make it back, I'll be eating there almost exclusively.

Pics didn't work for me either.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

View attachment 64744


just made it again
View attachment 64744

but used the old picture


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Macke said:


> Paying $110 for two pizzas is crazy! lol
> 
> Paying $110 to make two deep dish pizzas is also crazy!  They are actually very cheap to make, and you're looking at about $3 at most for a deep dish pizza if you make it from scratch


 i'd say mine is around 8 bucks to make-mostly on the 1lb of mozzarella -1lb of sausage


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate this thread because I love pizza. And now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

OH LORD, you guys are KILLIN' me!!!:hungry:


----------

